# Lets discuss who can be the next Tiger Woods!



## stephensafar (Feb 25, 2015)

Lets discuss who can be the next Tiger Woods among the newcomers...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's a very complicated question and it's fun to speculate, but until someone wins a lot of tournaments, I don't think you can guess about this. Nobody is winning at the rate of 3-5 times a year, so I would say nobody is on the horizon in that regard. 

Just for the sake of discussion though, consider this... 

Nobody will replace Tiger's dominance but once a generation or less. It's entirely possible Tiger's successor in that regard hasn't been born yet. My 8 year old grandson is taking lessons and shows a lot of promise. I vote for him.

Hopefully nobody will ever be as nasty and closed to the press as Tiger, thus hopefully he will have no successor in that regard. I have to admit though, at face value based on just what we see on TV, he seems to be better lately, just in the past month.

Hopefully nobody will be as closed off from the fans as Tiger is. While other players spend hours after a round signing autographs, Tiger leaves the clubhouse by exits that take him straight to the parking lot, not back out on the course where the fans can see him. I've heard it said by another tour pro that a Tiger autograph is the most rare signature you might ever find.

(Need more coffee to remain coherent)

(OK - That's better)

From my perspective, which obviously considers lots of things other than just a player's time on the golf course, I hope for a lot more than just being a consistent winner. I prefer my heroes to be good people off the course too.

Those on the horizon who appear to have the right stuff? Obviously Rory McIlroy, Jordan Spieth and I'll include Ricky Fowler, who I think will be great once he wins a few more events and unlocks him mind. All those boys are kind to the press and fans too, specially Fowler, who I've seen sign autographs for 3 hours on a Friday after missing a cut, all done with a smile on his face. He is a truly special personality.

Add Matt Kucher to that list... Maybe Brandt Snedeker... Both of them have the game to play any course effectively, though in different ways. Matt is straight and hits greens and Brandt putts like I wish I could.

Jason Day would be interesting... Jimmy Walker seems to be unafraid to win in bunches.

Only time will tell.


----------

